# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Tipron, transforming robot projector, Cerevo Inc., Akihabara, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Cerevo Inc.

Home page - tipron.cerevo.com

----------


## Airicist

Tipron - Cerevo

Published on Jan 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tipron: A rolling eyeball robot projector — CES 2016

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> The Tipron projector pairs with an app so you can control the projector with your phone. But the really cool part of the Tipron is that it can move around on its own.


Article "Tipron is a transforming robot projector that looks like a rolling eyeball"
Just what you always wanted

by Adi Robertson
January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cerevo Tipron First Look: Transforming Projection Robot 

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Tipron from Cerevo is a "transforming, Internet-connected projection robot" as one company spokesperson explained at CES 2016. It transforms and expands to reveal a built-in projector capable of projecting an 80-inch 720p HD resolution screen from about 10 feet away. R2-D2 anyone?

----------


## Airicist

Tipron is the cutest projector robot you'll meet

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Meet Tipron, a robot that projects content on walls and is controlled from your smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Projector robot hands on at IFA 2016

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> This japanese robot folds up to full size with a push of a button, uses its wheels to drive around and throws an up to 80 inch large image with its built in projector.

----------


## Airicist

Tipron - A transforming, Internet connected projection home robot

Published on Dec 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cerevo Tipron

Published on Dec 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Tipron the projection robot

Published on Dec 9, 2016




> The Tokyo-based hardware venture Cerevo Inc. has launched a shape-changing home projector robot Tipron.


"Projector robot moves, learns, alters shape"

by Kazuaki Nagata
December 9, 2016

----------

